# Red Snapper Run!



## Texquin (Mar 25, 2009)

Quick 2 minute video of my 2.5 Hour Snapper Run on 12-8-2020. We left the dock at 0800, and returned at 1200 with a cooler full of 28"-30" 14 lb Red Snappers. I went through a 5 lb box of Spanish Sardines in that short period; the Bull Reds were eating up my bait! I landed, popped, and released 9 Bull Reds up to 48". Awesome day on the water...


----------



## SARGEANTSEACAT (Feb 12, 2020)

Where?
Not your spot, but what port or reef or general area?

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texquin (Mar 25, 2009)

SARGEANTSEACAT said:


> Where?
> Not your spot, but what port or reef or general area?
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Ran outta Matagorda!


----------



## SARGEANTSEACAT (Feb 12, 2020)

Sweet
Awesome video too

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Thats awesome. I am going out next thursday with oilfield outkasts for statewater snapper.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2018)

That looks like lots of fun. Is that possible from Galveston Westbay to the rigs right out in front of the gulf ?


----------



## MTSkibum (Mar 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That looks like lots of fun. Is that possible from Galveston Westbay to the rigs right out in front of the gulf ?


Those rigs only contain Sand Trout when i fished them years ago. No snapper on them.

In the summer they also contain king mackeral around them, but there are much better spots for kings.


----------

